# Zusammenstellung einer Wakü im Corsair 900D



## EvolutionSnow (7. Dezember 2016)

*Zusammenstellung einer Wakü im Corsair 900D*

Guten Tag zusammen.

Nun ja seit einiger Zeit spiele ich mit den Gedanken mir eine Wakü anzulegen und zu Weihnachten wird sie jetzt kommen.
Allerdings bin ich noch ein Anfänger in diesem Bereich und würde mir gerne einige Ideen oder Vorschläge anhören.

Ich habe hier mal etwas gebastelt.

Warenkorb - Hardware, Notebooks & Software von

Freue mich auf eure Unterstützung und Rat. 

Sobald alles da ist kommt natürlich ein seperater Thread um euch immer auf den Laufenden zu halten.

Greez


----------



## EvolutionSnow (7. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Zusammenstellung einer Wakü im Corsair 900D*

Habe gerade erst gesehen das dieses Thema im falschen Bereich ist. Kann geschlossen werden.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (7. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Zusammenstellung einer Wakü im Corsair 900D*

Unten Links auf das Dreieck mit dem Ausrufezeichen drücken und dort den Wunsch erneut äußern


----------



## Deimos (8. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Zusammenstellung einer Wakü im Corsair 900D*

Täusch ich mich oder ist MF bei WaKü-Komponenten schweineteuer?


----------

